
30 Days to Liftoff: Day 1 - kvz
https://uppy.io/blog/2019/03/26-30daystoliftoff-day1/
======
kvz
Uppy 1.0 is being prepped for launch on April 25. There's much still to do and
we're gonna be writing about that every day, for the next 30 days

